# Can anyone identify these spots on my leaves?



## Hackerman (Jun 12, 2014)

Getting a couple spots on the leaves. Looks like insect tracks but I don't see any bugs. I didn't see anything quite like it in the deficiency charts. Anyone recognize this?

Thanks 

View attachment leaf-1.jpg


View attachment leaf-2.jpg


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 14, 2014)

Do you check ph?  The problem is creeping up if you look closely.


most leaf issues are ph related if you have a full spectrum food and dont feed to much.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 14, 2014)

I just got a PH tester. I'll check it out.

I looked today and the spots are still isolated and not getting bigger. In fact, one kind of faded. Keeping my fingers crossed.

Thanks


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 14, 2014)

That seems more like minor damage from something erroneous rather than a internal issue. But it depends on whether it is uniform across a section of the plant or on a couple random leaves. Uniform(or semi-uniform) discoloration is a sign of impending internal problems, like pH, deficiency, etc.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 14, 2014)

I think you are right.

I was foliar feeding by accident so it could be nute residue. As long as it's not spreading, I'm not alarmed right now. 

Thanks


----------



## kaotik (Jun 15, 2014)

is it spreading though?
i'm with tril; i thought it looks like a spill, but on the bottom pic, it appears it might be spreading


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 15, 2014)

I'll get an updated pic today but last time I looked, it appeared to be fading away. I'll post a pic in a few and we can see for sure.


----------



## kaotik (Jun 15, 2014)

ok sorry, to clarify; are there anymore?
notice that tiny spot on the bottom pic under the big spot.. is that one getting larger 
(that's what's meant by spreading. not the dot spreading, but more dots appearing and getting larger)


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 16, 2014)

Look at how the leaf is getting lighter in other areas on the last pic.... it might be fading away now but you can tell its a ph issue in the last pic.

the grower wasnt checking ph in anyway.

if it was foliar feeding burn it woukd not creep up it would be a burn on that area...not slowly form over days in a dif area.

please know what your talking about when giving advice as to not confuse the OP.

all ive ever asked is to not give half informed advice based on a guess but instead use your experience. If you dont really know dont even go there.

ive seen ppl know it all but cant tell a hermi from a non hermi.

this deters the grower(s) from doing all sorts of other things that might possibly compound the issue.

if its an opinion- say so and why....that JMO. LOL

I might come off as rude but I am here to help.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 16, 2014)

Here are a couple new shots. It's not getting any worse and the plant is in, overall, good condition. The lighting on the shot makes it look a little more pale when you compare the 2 pics but, I think it's nothing to worry about. 

View attachment leaf-10.jpg


View attachment leaf-11.jpg


View attachment leaf-12.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 16, 2014)

That last shot is very pretty.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah I agree. I suspect the issue is past and plants are looking much healthier now


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm getting ready to top that pretty one. I hate topping but these are mothers and I need as many clone clippings as I can get. I am hoping to take about 25 cuttings from 2 plants. I think that's a lot to expect. I may top it twice if I don't see it branching the way I want.

I'll leave the other one go without topping. I want to see the growing characteristics of this strain so I know what to expect from the clones. Plus, I'll want most of my clones from the best pheno so this plan should work out OK.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 18, 2014)

sounds like a plan to me


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 21, 2014)

Well, I definitely have a problem. The leaves are showing symptoms similar to Magnesium deficiency but I am using Fox Farm Grow Big Soil and it lists magnesium on the label so I am thinking that TA is right and my PH is probably bad. I am soaking my new PH meter so I can calibrate it and take a reading. I will check the water tonight but I won't be watering until tomorrow so I can't measure the run off until then. 

View attachment spots062114-1.jpg


View attachment spots062114-2.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 21, 2014)

Is this stuff any good?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/General-Hyd...1631121?pt=US_Hydroponics&hash=item3384d12511


----------



## Kraven (Jun 21, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> Well, I definitely have a problem. The leaves are showing symptoms similar to Magnesium deficiency but I am using Fox Farm Grow Big Soil and it lists magnesium on the label so I am thinking that TA is right and my PH is probably bad. I am soaking my new PH meter so I can calibrate it and take a reading. I will check the water tonight but I won't be watering until tomorrow so I can't measure the run off until then.



Looks to me like you are headed to a nute lockout. Please check ph and adjust, your showing a trace element deficiency, which is your first sign your headed to a full lockout. Best of luck to you, ...your problem looks like you may have accidentally overfed causing a salt build-up and if your lights are a little low it will burn the leaf tips and inter-nodes easily.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 21, 2014)

Yeah, I looked at my calendar and I definitely overfed them a little. And, there is a tiny bit of tip burn so I'll back off on nutes for a while.

I did a PH test on my water and it is 7.5 so I'm sure that is adding to the problem as well.

I watered tonight with Deer Park Spring Water. It was PH6.8. Fortunately, there are only 2 small plants and I always have an ample supply of Deer Park Spring Water on hand because it's what I give to my dog (wouldn't give this crumby city water to my dog) LOL.

So, I will water the next few times with straight spring water and hopefully, that will bring the root PH down and also flush out any nute buildup.

Plus, these are ready to be transplanted into bigger pots so I can help the situation by doing that. However, I just topped one of them and I want her to recover for a couple weeks from that before I transplant

However, I am going to find a long term solution for this problem. I can't use Deer Park to water all the clones all all that, forever.

What is the best way to adjust the PH in my water supply?


----------



## MR1 (Jun 22, 2014)

Hackerman , how do your usually adjust you ph?


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 22, 2014)

I never have. I have been using the same water for decades without ever even checking the PH. My old strain didn't care about PH. You could throw mud balls at those plants and they would grow.

These new seeds are way more sensitive to stuff like PH.

I am thinking of using Apple Cider Vinegar rather than store bought PH up and down. I am going to keep using the Deer Park until I figure out what to do.


----------



## MR1 (Jun 22, 2014)

I use nitric acid for lowering ph in veg and phosphoric acid for lowering ph in flower. For raising I use ph up but I don't use it much and don't know what it is. I have used vinegar to lower and baking soda to raise when I have run out of the good stuff.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks. I have been reading up on it and trying to learn. I am not really into organic but I like to keep it as natural as I can. I have been reading bad things about the PH up and down that you buy. Apple cider vinegar seems to be good for everything. LOL

I'll keep an eye on it and stick with the Spring Water for now. After I transplant into bigger buckets, I'll need to find a permanent solution.

Thanks again


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 28, 2014)

I got some General Hydroponics PH Down at the local store. It was the only brand they had. 

First, I checked the water. 8.0. Then, I added the nutes and checked...7.9. Then I added a tiny bit of PH down from a syringe. Boom!!!! 6.0. LOL Doesn't take much. LOL

So, I mixed and mixed and came up with a nice 6.8 mix of nutes, water and ph down.

I will try this for a while and see what happens. I am still getting a lot of yellowing on one plant. Oddly enough, under the same conditions, the other plant is nice and green (mostly).

These pics are not very clear. I'll get some better ones. 

View attachment IP Camera-20.28.52.jpg


View attachment IP Camera-20.29.10.jpg


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 29, 2014)

The pictures on ebay for the ph up and down is what i been useing for 3 years its great but it's cheaper eles where at discount hydroponics they have it in kits and i beleave its a little bit cheaper that reminds me i got to re up to try discount youll be surprized at all the stuff they got everything you could think of and if they dont just call them and ask for a catalog its free and youll have everything on hand. 888


----------



## skullcandy (Jun 29, 2014)

looks like a cal/mag deficency


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 1, 2014)

Yeah I agree with Skullcandy, it appears the pH is coming in line but there is what looks like some magnesium deficiency there with the lighter color around the margins of the fan leaves. Technafflora makes a good Calmag additive that I have used ffor years with solid results, but iff you would rather stay more "natural" then powdered Dolomite lime would be the next thing. I would say  use 2 Tbsp. of lime sprinkled around the edges of the leaf canopy and then gently rake it into the soil then water it in. 

Iff you use the lime then you will need to lower the pH of your solutions to 6.3-6.5 as the lime will buffer it up a little to around the 6.7 mark. you will most likely find that if the magnesium addition solves this issue, that you will need to periodically add in more as time goes. When I use the calmag additive in my coco, I have to use a small amount at every feeding throughout, but in more natural soils you wouldn't have to use it as much, maybe once every other feeding or every other week.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 1, 2014)

I just don't know what to do. These plants are simply not happy. Lots of yellowing. Loosing bottom leaves. Not pretty.

Soil is a mix of 50% Garden Magic Soil (peat and sand, no nutes) and 25% verm and 25% perlite.

Water is PH7 on the nose. I do 1/2 dose of Fox farm Grow Big Soil once a week. And, still I see tip burn (maybe it's left over. I'll have to look at the previous pics).

Temp stays a perfect 75F to 80F and the humidity is 50% to 55%.

400W Metal Halide on 24/7

Cal-Mag is about the only thing left. Everything else is in line.

The strain is Critical Kush. It's a cross between Critical Mass and OG Kush. They seem to use this OG Kush for a ton of strains so I imagine it's pretty solid and strong.

I just can't figure what I am doing wrong. 

View attachment droop-1.jpg


View attachment droop-2.jpg


View attachment droop-3.jpg


View attachment droop-4.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hackerman is grow big all you are feeding it?


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 1, 2014)

Yes. I use a drop of PH down and plain water.

Once a week FF x 1/2

I did use too much fertilizer earlier which may have a little buildup left.


----------



## DrFever (Jul 1, 2014)

Hackerman  what i would suggest is  flush plants  with a mild ph'd nutrient solution  of 6.8      keep flushing   3 - 4 times  soil  volume  till you  get a constant ph of 6.8   start there   and wait a week    dont worry about   the leafs look at the new growth    do not make sudden changes  from everyone  answers on here  your only going to  compound the problem and start chasing  its not going to fix itself over night    most new growth  from all the plants i ever  grown    is of lighter  green  that is normal  depending on the age of your plant  do not give it  full strength  nutes  but give it  half or less  read the label and recommended  dosage    if you see no change  may be think of  a  transplant  next  then once you know  its not ph , its not soil  or root  issues    you start  realizing  that its a  nutrient issue   then  you can go from there  my thought tho  good luck it does not look to bad  seen allot worse


----------



## MR1 (Jul 1, 2014)

I only ask because I looked at their schedule and it says, at 3 weeks veg, 3 teaspoons per gal Grow big and 6 teaspoons of Big bloom along with 2 teaspoons per gal Tiger bloom twice a week. I may be wrong but when my plants start to look like that I feed stronger nutes. The burnt tip could be a deficiency. So maybe you're not getting enough from the 1/2 dose of Grow big once a week. What do you think? Just to add ph to 6.5 after adding nutes.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 1, 2014)

LOL... 2 opposite answers.

I need to think about this a little. LOL I'm on my way to dog training right now (I train dogs on Tuesday nights) so I'll think about this when I return.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 7, 2014)

Ding ding ding.... we have a winner.

They were starving, not stuffed.

I started with Cal-Mag and in a few days they started greening up. I used a full dose of Fox Farms Grow Big yesterday and another Cal-Mag today (can I use the Cal-Mag every day?)

They look better than they ever have. I still have some yellowing on the new growth but it is getting greener every day.

Thanks again, everyone. 

View attachment seedlings070714-1.jpg


View attachment seedlings070714-2.jpg


View attachment seedlings070714-3.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 7, 2014)

Alright man :yay: How much cal/mag you use depends on what kind and how much you are giving them. Iff you are using a liquid additive then I would say to add 3-4ml per gallon of water each time you water and/or feed. And continue to do that until you get to about week 7 of flowering.


----------



## MR1 (Jul 7, 2014)

Right on man. How much did you increase the feed by? Nevermind ,I missed it in your post.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 7, 2014)

I am using the Cal Mag Plus in the picture. The label calls for 3-5ml per gallon. I am using about 4.

So, if I understand correctly, I should do my daily watering with Cal-Mag, pretty much from now on (until week 7 [and I assume you're assuming a 9 week finishing time]). So, until a couple weeks before harvest.

Now, I plan to water with the Fox Farm nutes about every 6 or 7 days for a couple weeks and then twice a week for a few weeks and then more often (if they will take it).

Normally, I would plan to NOT use the Cal-Mag on the days when I use the Fox Farms and use the Cal-Mag on every other watering.

Do you think I should use the Cal-Mag even on the days when I use the Fox Farms nutes? And, if so, can I mix the Cal-Mag and the Fox Farms nutes all together in the same jug before watering?

TIA 

View attachment original.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 8, 2014)

I would say initially, go ahead and use it every time you water, but not when feeding. Its not critical as I use it along with my regular nutrients mixed in the same bucket of water, but given the issues that you have had, I would say just skip it on those days that you feed. In about 3 weeks you can cut back to using it every other watering as it will have built up enough of a reserve that you shouldn't need to keep it that high. Then about week 6-7 (for a 9week flower) you can cut it off as there will be plenty to carry it to harvest, and adding anymore would just be wasting it.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 8, 2014)

Cool, thank you very much.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 17, 2014)

I am still not terribly satisfied with these plants. Some of the leaves are still unhappy and much of the new growth is yellow.

Maybe I'm wrong but, I am looking for that lush green color. Some areas of both plants look nice and others look way too yellow for my liking.

I am using the recommended dose (5ml/g) of Cal-Mag every time I water. I am using the recommended dose of Fox Farms Grow Big about every 6 days. I am going to switch that to every 3 days.

I don't want to create a lock-out or over nute my plants until I get a feel for how much they like to eat but I am going to be taking cuttings from these plants in another 3 weeks and I would like them to be as healthy as possible. 

I am hoping that doubling the feeding schedule will make a [positive] noticeable difference.

You can see the yellow variation in some of the leaves that looks like nute deprivation. However, I see what looks like tip burn from over nutes. The yellowing on the new growth would indicate deprivation again so I am going to go with feeding them more.

The plants will be 3 months old in 3 weeks. That's when I plan to take the cuttings for clones. That's not too early is it? 

View attachment ck-1.jpg


View attachment ck-2.jpg


View attachment ck-3.jpg


View attachment ck-4.jpg


View attachment ck-5.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 18, 2014)

They look like they are steadily improving but that yellowing on the upper leaves still says Mag deficiency. How many times have you watered them using the calmag supplement? 

I ask because the medium may still be soaking up the larger portion of the calmag that you have put in so far. I would say to double the dose ffor the next couple waterings to give them a little boost then drop back to the 4ml and see iff that fixes them. 

They look to be mature enough to take cuttings but I would wait another week to see if the increased supplement greens them up more. Once they are showing better health then you can take cuttings


----------



## 8planets8 (Jul 24, 2014)

i use the ph ph up and down all the time its a great product you were refering to on ebayas a matter of fact i got to get some more soon,very handy stuff 88888888


----------



## ncmga (Aug 20, 2014)

Greetings

Just put up post today of some one with clone. Hacker man did u look under the leaf? That's where trips and insects like that thrive, or do u smoke near or around ur plants(no no)? that creates tobacco mosaic virus or foliar during hot spots during day?

Peace
Atomic Dog


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 20, 2014)

Mine was a Cal-Mag deficiency. All is well, now. Thanks


----------

